# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Hiring Cartographer for Fantasy Novel (World and Regional Map)

## Eversand

Hi, I am at the finalization of publishing my first novel in my 10 part series. I am researching the right cartographer specializing in fantasy world and regional maps to complete a project for me. Details are below:

Both maps will be Black & White. The first map will be a full world map, only showing the regional borders, the names of the regions, and the major water areas. The second map will be a detailed regional map focusing on 2 countries that the first book installment stays within (urban areas, trees, mountains, rivers, etc). I have drawn my own detailed versions of the maps on the Paint program, but this is unsuitable for a published book, and is amateur at best with my lack of artistic talent. I would like to review portfolios of interested artists that have done fantasy concepts in B&W and can work within a reasonably negotiated commission terms for what I have in mind.

Prerequisites: I need an artist who can complete the task by mid November (6 weeks max, sooner the better). I will also need full rights after rendered, though I will give credits to the artist on my copyrights page and of course my map can be included for your evolving portfolio once completed. Please link your email as well if truly interested, as I do not yet have permissions to send private messages on this site. 

Thank you!

- Note that being a 10 part book series, I am looking to maintain an ongoing professional relationship with my artist to complete other regional map projects for future books within my world.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Eversand,

Congratulations on the book! I'm a Scottish map-maker with several years' experience in hand-drawn maps, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/. If my style suits, I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## ThomasR

Hi Eversand,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio with fantasy maps for novels an RPG and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Wired

Hello Eversand,

I'd gladly take on this project for you! I am an experienced freelancer and have worked with a large number of authors, game publishers and Kickstarter projects before. You can find my maps and references at Foreign Worlds Cartography or by simply clicking the image in my signature below. 

If you like what you see, shoot me an email at mail@foreignworlds.net

PS: Your deadline is no problem.  :Wink: 

best regards,
Sebastian of Foreign Worlds Cartography

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

Hello Eversand,

I'd love to be considered for your cartography needs! I have experience with both of scales of maps you're asking after and would like to discuss your project further.

Here are the links to my profiles:
https://www.cartographersguild.com/album.php?u=86376
https://www.greatwhitenorthcartography.com/

If you like my work, you can message me at zacharybodenner (at) gmail (dot) com

----------


## Ralaris

> Hi, I am at the finalization of publishing my first novel in my 10 part series. I am researching the right cartographer specializing in fantasy world and regional maps to complete a project for me. Details are below:
> 
> Both maps will be Black & White. The first map will be a full world map, only showing the regional borders, the names of the regions, and the major water areas. The second map will be a detailed regional map focusing on 2 countries that the first book installment stays within (urban areas, trees, mountains, rivers, etc). I have drawn my own detailed versions of the maps on the Paint program, but this is unsuitable for a published book, and is amateur at best with my lack of artistic talent. I would like to review portfolios of interested artists that have done fantasy concepts in B&W and can work within a reasonably negotiated commission terms for what I have in mind.
> 
> Prerequisites: I need an artist who can complete the task by mid November (6 weeks max, sooner the better). I will also need full rights after rendered, though I will give credits to the artist on my copyrights page and of course my map can be included for your evolving portfolio once completed. Please link your email as well if truly interested, as I do not yet have permissions to send private messages on this site. 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> - Note that being a 10 part book series, I am looking to maintain an ongoing professional relationship with my artist to complete other regional map projects for future books within my world.



I am very interested in your project! I have worked on something similar with another author. I have a couple examples of the black and white maps I worked on with him. I can certainly sell the full rights to the images to you as well that wont be a problem. The time frame is also doable I would just like to get started sooner rather than later if you are interested in choosing me as your cartographer. Please do email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com and you can check out my past works on my website here.

On the site you can see the black and white examples I did for the Tellest books. I look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kay

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, Eversand

I'm very interested in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/ 

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com 

Thank you!

----------


## Clarketography

Hello,

I would love to help you bring your world to life. You can see my recent work here, https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

Please contact me at clarketography@outlook.com for further information and any inquiries. 

Thank you.

----------


## Tiana

Hello, I'm a Canadian cartographer and have done several beautiful fantasy black and white maps for novels which can be seen in my 'ever evolving portfolio'. I could help you if you want.
Best
Ti

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Eversand, I’d also be interested in working on this project with you. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, and if you feel my style would work for you please feel free to email me at kateam@optonline.net or use the contact form on my site. Hope to hear from you. 

Kate

----------


## Eversand

Thank you all for your extended portfolios and interest in this project. This was a very hard decision, but after thorough research and evaluation I have chosen my cartographer for this commission. 

Consider this paid project now taken.

----------

